# Tips for first holland lop litter???



## Jaydaw_95 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi,
I am breeding my 2 holland lops this Tuesday!!! It is my first litter and my does first litter. I have done a lot of research but I thought it would be good to get some info from all of yall! As i said it is my first so anything you have to say will be great i love to get info. What is your best way to tell if the doe is pregnant? Is it good to put the doe back in with the male an hour after they mate?? Should I put anyhing like straw in the nest box?? I know she pulls her fur but do they need anything else? Any other tips will be great!
Thanks:bunnydance:


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, give the doe lots of hay or stray in the nest box. She should build a nest out of it and if she doesn't you may need to build one for her. She will then pull fur and line the nest with it.

-Dawn


----------



## Jaydaw_95 (Dec 18, 2009)

Can you tell the best way to find out if my doe is pregnant??


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 18, 2009)

You could palpate her yourself or get your vet to do this. Palpating is just feeling around the abdomen area for grape size lumps. Maybe some one else can help you on this one!
Palpation is probably best left for the vet at first. Then they can show you how to do it right 

I am not a breeder, but from what I know -when you are breeding your buns leave them in together for about 10 mins. Take the doe to the bucks cage. The buck will usually take an interest and start mounting your doe! Hopefully this is what works for you!! If your doe is taking no interest in the buck, but you suddenly hear a squeel from the buck for NO reason, your female probably hurt your buck. After a couple of mins, tke her out. It is best to hold her in your arms (not on your lap) for a few minutes because then the sperm cannot come out in the pee. Then about 8 hours later re breed her! Should work alright 
NOTE : The scream/shreek coming from your buck after a mount is normal! Your buck will probably fall to one side. This is a successful mating 

Put in the nest box at around the 28th day. Keep a record on a calender of this. Do not put the nest box in any sooner cause she might think it is a new litter box or hay storage place - yeah, you should put hay in there !

She should pull fur. Sometimes does do this minutes before the birth. Keep a close eye on her when it is close to the kindling date. If she doesnt pull enough fur it might be a good idea to get an animal-safe heater or a water bottle. A water bottle should do fine but make sure it isnt too hot. Visit your pet shop, they should have fur like stuff for rabbits or hamsters. Explain it to the staff they should be able to help you out!

Try handle the babies regularly. If it isnt ok with mam she will let you know  Em.. yeah thats all really  

Hope all goes well with the breeding  -on behalf of all bunny lovers POST PICS WHEN THEY ARRIVE 

Hope I helped

Nicole


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, for the actual breeding, you always want to take the doe to the buck's cage. This is because does tend to be more territorial and may fight to defend their territory. Bucks are much more accepting of a new rabbit in their area.

The buck will mount her, and if the breeding is successful, he will tense up and fall to the side. He may sqeak when this happens, but he will probably NOT scream or shriek, so don't be surprised if it's not a big ordeal. Some bucks may be drama queens and do that, but generally...no. lol

I usually wait about 10-15 minutes and put them back together and wait for another usccessful breeding. I get 2-3 breedings in. And then I also repeat it once the next morning (I breed at night before bed). There are myths that multiple breedings will increase litter size and such, but I haven't found that to be true. I just breed multiple times because I cannot palpate and want to have as many chances as possible of her taking.

Also, DO NOT leave the buck and doe alone. Watch the breeding and then remove the doe. Don't leave them together. Some does would be fine with this, but others may get aggressive and could hurt the buck. This could happen anyway, but at least if you're standing there, you can do something before it happens.

Like mentioned, the best way to test for pregnancy is to palpate. This should NOT be performed by an inexperienced breeder though because you could injure the babies or internal organs if you're not sure what you're doing. I'd suggest contacting a local breeder or another rabbit mentor who is versed in palpating and can teach you how. Otherwise, it's just a waiting game to see if she's pregnant.

Also, you WILL want to put either hay or straw in the box, and I use pine shavings too. The more nesting material the better, and the doe will build the nest herself.

Good luck!


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 19, 2009)

If the buck isnt interested in the Doe, Just put her butt in hes face.. Plus if its her first time you might have to help her. I mean lift her butt up in the air or hold her tail.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 19, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote*


> Also, you WILL want to put either hay or straw in the box, and I use pine shavings too. The more nesting material the better, and the doe will build the nest herself.
> 
> Good luck!


When I was younger, My Doe had her babies and we used shavings too and the babies froze


----------



## Jaydaw_95 (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok thank all of yall very much!! Now should i use timothy hay??? Or another another type of straw???


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 19, 2009)

Just use regular straw for the nest box.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 19, 2009)

If you don't have straw, timothy hay or any grass hay will work as well.

To make sure the babies stay warm, make sure that mum has pulled lots of fur. If she hasn't, then you can try pulling extra from her or use some fur from another rabbit or use some clean cotton balls. 

-Dawn


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Dec 19, 2009)

*Jaydaw_95 wrote: *


> Ok thank all of yall very much!! Now should i use timothy hay??? Or another another type of straw???


Either would be fine. Like I said, I usually put a layer of shavings in there for the doe to dig around in. And then I put either hay or straw _outside_ the nextbox. This way there is something in there to start her, but gathering the hay and making the nest is her responsibility. Takes care of her natural instinct to nest!


----------



## Jaydaw_95 (Dec 19, 2009)

Should i put the hay in the box or should i put in beside it so she can build her nest?


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 19, 2009)

You can do both if you want. A bit of hay in the box and then a big pile outside for her to collect and bring in.

-Dawn


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 24, 2009)

If you put it inside she will probably move it around anyway.
Like Dawn said, you could put some outside if you like


----------



## Jaydaw_95 (Dec 24, 2009)

OK thank you very much for all your help!


----------



## Skybunny11 (Dec 26, 2009)

What is your best way to tell if the doe is pregnant? 

Usually you can tell by the way she looks. Her tomach will get bigger and her fur will usually thin a little bit. I also feel her stomach and usually you feel babies in there. For an unexperienced breeder I would just put a nest box in there and see what happens

Is it good to put the doe back in with the male an hour after they mate??

I would suggest 15-20 minutes but I guess you could put them back in together after an hour. 

Should I put anyhing like straw in the nest box?? 

YES! Straw or Hay is needed. It keeps the babies warm and cozy in the nest box. Your doe will start building a nest in it when it is getting close to time for her to have the babies.


----------

